# Anyone ordered from 3fvape?



## LeislB (12/6/20)

Hi all 

Has anyone ordered from these guys before? 

https://www.3fvape.com/38861-.html

I really want the thunderhead creations Tauren one and it doesn't look like it's available in SA but they advertise it and pricing looks pretty decent.

Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Mollie (12/6/20)

LeislB said:


> Hi all
> 
> Has anyone ordered from these guys before?
> 
> ...


I've ordered from them but I'm still waiting for my shipment guess its gonna take some time

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (12/6/20)

I've ordered from them before. Took about 2 months to receive via SAPO. Can just imagine the backlog they have now. 

DHL is another option that will be about 2-3 weeks. But it is costly. Better if you do a groupbuy and split the shipping costs.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LeislB (12/6/20)

If anyone is interested in a group buy please get in touch with me?


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/6/20)

If you haven't looked at @KZOR 's video on the Tauren One I would recommend it. He rates it very highly.



If you want a dual coil he rates the Tauren Beest as his best ever RTA. I "inherited" a Beest from @MrGSmokeFree and I use it every day. The flavours amazing if built correctly (which applies to all attys).

The sale price on at 3fvape is tempting me.


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/6/20)

LeislB said:


> If anyone is interested in a group buy please get in touch with me?



End of this month? I have a few small Items I'm looking for.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir (12/6/20)

LeislB said:


> If anyone is interested in a group buy please get in touch with me?



Sure. let us know when you want to place your order. I'll likely want some odds and ends as well by then.
There are always people here (like me) who want the odd accessory or spare or atty or mod that isnt available in SA.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## PartyDave (12/6/20)

Ordered some attys in Feb. They shipped in a week, but still not arrived here. No fault of theirs though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kolakidd (12/6/20)

Sorry, not to sidetrack the thread, but what is the current experience with shipping hardware. Is stuff getting through customs?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/6/20)

kolakidd said:


> Sorry, not to sidetrack the thread, but what is the current experience with shipping hardware. Is stuff getting through customs?



No issues for me... parcels are coming through just fine!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## LeislB (12/6/20)

I have 3 items on my wishlist:

Reload 26mm
Tauren one
Zeus X mesh

But worried about doing postal services so think we should do DHL, a lot more expensive but if there are a few of us it will work. How do we order if we do it all together. Does one person coordinate and then forward everyone's products through postnet?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir (12/6/20)

kolakidd said:


> Sorry, not to sidetrack the thread, but what is the current experience with shipping hardware. Is stuff getting through customs?



Yeah, stuff is arriving.
Big key is to ship via a proper courier (DHL etc) - dont go the post office route- seems its twice as slow as usual right now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ruwaid (12/6/20)

I'm in as well but month end only if possible.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Jengz (12/6/20)

I'll be keen on a group buy too @LeislB

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir (12/6/20)

same


Jengz said:


> I'll be keen on a group buy too @LeislB

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LeislB (12/6/20)

OK, thanks guys, will revisit closer to the end of the month. Hope I can get the purchase passed my ball and chain

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mollie (12/6/20)

But how does this group buys work and do you guys think 3Fvape will refund me i ordered in February and still stuck in one place

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (12/6/20)

The vaper said:


> But how does this group buys work and do you guys think 3Fvape will refund me i ordered in February and still stuck in one place
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



Depends where it's stuck. 
If they have dispatched its not their problem. 
Hence its better to use courier and pay the extra shipping. 
That's why group buy. 10 people splitting $120 shipping to get a parcel here makes sense.
And it arrives within a week or two usually.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (12/6/20)

LeislB said:


> OK, thanks guys, will revisit closer to the end of the month. Hope I can get the purchase passed my ball and chain



be prepared for a heap of admin

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## LeislB (12/6/20)

@vicTor jup, I can see it coming lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (12/6/20)

LeislB said:


> @vicTor jup, I can see it coming lol



you can do it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (12/6/20)

LeislB said:


> @vicTor jup, I can see it coming lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## kolakidd (12/6/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Yeah, stuff is arriving.
> Big key is to ship via a proper courier (DHL etc) - dont go the post office route- seems its twice as slow as usual right now.



That’s cool. I ship a ton of diy audio stuff from overseas using MyUS and AramexGlobalShopper boxes, I haven’t ordered anything since lock down started for fear of it getting stuck in customs. SAPO is basically for people who are into a kind of one way Secret Santa thing with SAPO employees, it’s an absolute roulette.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Zer0_C00L (15/6/20)

LeislB said:


> OK, thanks guys, will revisit closer to the end of the month. Hope I can get the purchase passed my ball and chain


I would also be interested in joining a group buy end of the month 

Sent from my Sony Xperia XZ Premium using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marcelle Brand (15/6/20)

I would also be interested in the group buy, just hope timing is not an issue as the mod I am after will only become available mid July by the looks of it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Slick (15/6/20)

LeislB said:


> Hi all
> 
> Has anyone ordered from these guys before?
> 
> ...


@LeislB just a question,do you know the current dollar exchange rate etc because I wanted to know if it's cheaper/better ordering a Zeus x mesh rta from 3fvape or paying R620 from @Sir Vape ? I just feel more comfortable buying from our local vendors incase there's a problem they can always sort it out,what if you get a faulty RTA from 3fvape,is the backup service top notch?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marcelle Brand (15/6/20)

If I can get whatever I’m after localy i wont bother importing the same product as it would definitly work out more expensive i would think taking shipping and exchange rate in to consideration and 2ndly you have after sales support on your door step if you buy the product localy and something do go wrong.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## LeislB (15/6/20)

@Slick I saw it on their website today too. I would also prefer to order locally if possible. The other two I'd like aren't available locally yet. I have no idea what exchange rate is used cause you pay using a credit card I think.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LeislB (15/6/20)

Now only 1 is not available in SA. If anyone sees the Tauren One RTA available locally please let me know?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (15/6/20)

LeislB said:


> @Slick I saw it on their website today too. I would also prefer to order locally if possible. The other two I'd like aren't available locally yet. I have no idea what exchange rate is used cause you pay using a credit card I think.


Payment is usually by PayPal and the current exchange rate is murder...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85 (15/6/20)

It’s actually sad, my first Fasttech order was just over a year ago and I paid at R14/$1, now with PayPal doing sort of a Forex based rate, you are probably looking at R20/$1.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## adriaanh (17/7/20)

LeislB said:


> I have 3 items on my wishlist:
> 
> Reload 26mm
> Tauren one
> ...


Capital Vapes has the THC One but only in blue


----------



## CJB85 (17/7/20)

adriaanh said:


> Capital Vapes has the THC One but only in blue


I sold @LeislB my Gunmetal one...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## LeislB (17/7/20)

I now have all of the tanks on my wish list and then some, it's called the Vaping pandemic!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir (17/7/20)

LeislB said:


> I now have all of the tanks on my wish list and then some, it's called the Vaping pandemic!



I hit that peak once. 
Maybe twice. Three times even. 

Then it tapered off. 
Found what I liked and stuck to it. 
Other stuff comes and goes but there's 2 setups I always use day in and day out.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## LeislB (20/7/20)

M.Adhir said:


> I hit that peak once.
> Maybe twice. Three times even.
> 
> Then it tapered off.
> ...


And what are they @M.Adhir?


----------



## M.Adhir (20/7/20)

LeislB said:


> And what are they @M.Adhir?



Apocalypse RDA, Noisy v2
Hadaly, Therion 75c BF

For the most part those are the daily runners.
There is the odd reload 24, reload 26, intake, juggerknot mini etc in the midst with some other mods, but those 2 above are the go-to.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

